# Just curious



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I was being curious about whether full time or part time drivers were the majority.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

I selected full time but I’m kind of a unique situation. I only work to make a certain amount each week that keeps me from dipping into the windfall from selling a biz. I only work days and no weekends, less than 40 hours but it’s all that I do until the time is right to start up something else. I work a lot less hours/miles to hit my weekly goal since getting some good advice from woodbutcher. We are in the same market.

Edit: I just realized this is under Delivery. I’ve never done delivery. Oops.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I was being curious about whether full time or part time drivers were the majority.


I'm available full-time but I don't actually do much driving.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

What makes an ant?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What makes an ant?


A driver whose standard operating procedure is doing things that go against his/her own best interests.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> A driver whose standard operating procedure is doing things that go against his/her own best interests.


Wouldn't all of us be considered ants? None of us make enough for a car or house payment in a single trip.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Wouldn't all of us be considered ants? None of us make enough for a car or house payment in a single trip.


Very few people can do that in one hour anyway
The majority of the people in the world are in the minority here...


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Full-time or part-time would imply that you are an employee. You are not in any way an employee. You are a contractor, independent contractor. There is no time reference to independent contractor. They work whenever they want.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Trippinsticks said:


> Full-time or part-time would imply that you are an employee. You are not in any way an employee. You are a contractor, independent contractor. There is no time reference to independent contractor. They work whenever they want.


There always needs to be one that reads way too far into the question being asked…


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Maybe 1 pax a month, if that.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Maybe 1 pax a month, if that.


So you transport partial paxes…?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Wouldn't all of us be considered ants?


I guess we could be considered ants due to the fact we're working for 1970s taxi rates. 

Sometimes my work ethic gets the best of me and I end up doing things such as bringing the food up to the apartments of customers who left small tips. On those occasions I'm being an ant.



Grubhubflub said:


> None of us make enough for a car or house payment in a single trip.


I think you're setting the ant bar just a little high on that one. You're talking superstar athlete salaries there.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I think you're setting the ant bar just a little high on that one. You're talking superstar athlete salaries there.


No. I meant a payment as in a few hundred or even a few thousand dollars, not enough to pay for an entire car or house.


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> There always needs to be one that reads way too far into the question being asked…


Thats my point, everyone sees the question with a different answer. Who's to say your answer is wrong compared to what my answer is?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Trippinsticks said:


> Thats my point, everyone sees the question with a different answer. Who's to say your answer is wrong compared to what my answer is?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Trippinsticks said:


> Full-time or part-time would imply that you are an employee. You are not in any way an employee. You are a contractor, independent contractor. There is no time reference to independent contractor. They work whenever they want.


You can be a full time or part time contractor. It’s ok, really it is.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage said:


> View attachment 685868


Sigh, more kiddie memes. So many kids on this forum.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage said:


> I selected full time but I’m kind of a unique situation. I only work to make a certain amount each week that keeps me from dipping into the windfall from selling a biz. I only work days and no weekends, less than 40 hours but it’s all that I do until the time is right to start up something else. I work a lot less hours/miles to hit my weekly goal since getting some good advice from woodbutcher. We are in the same market.
> 
> Edit: I just realized this is under Delivery. I’ve never done delivery. Oops.


No worries, it’s an equal opportunity thread.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Sigh, more kiddie memes. So many kids on this forum.


At least I’m not Heisenberger. 😉


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> You can be a full time or part time contractor. It’s ok, really it is.


Yes but full-time refers to as an employee status. Which a contractor is not. If you want to call a contractor full-time, the proper explanation would be "1 FTE."

Full-time equivalent (FTE) is the proper classification for a independent contractor who works full-time.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nah, that’s the best thing about contractor status. You can work as much or as little as you want. Although I guess even if you work one hour a week you’re full time if it’s your only job. Lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage said:


> At least I’m not Heisenberger. 😉


There is that.


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Nah, that’s the best thing about contractor status. You can work as much or as little as you want. Although I guess even if you work one hour a week you’re full time if it’s your only job. Lol


The proper label for what your describing as an independent contractor would be "0.5 FTE." If you work more than 30 hours, then the 0.5 turns into a solid 1.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Trippinsticks said:


> The proper label for what your describing as an independent contractor would be "0.5 FTE." If you work more than 30 hours, then the 0.5 turns into a solid 1.


Now yur just making stuff up. Lol


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Now yur just making stuff up. Lol


Your sentence requires more work for your fingers than if you would just opened up another browser page, and typed in "1.0 FTE."


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Trippinsticks said:


> Your sentence requires more work for your fingers than if you would just opened up another browser page, and typed in "1.0 FTE."


Except I’m not actually an employee. No W2. It’s not up to me.


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Except I’m not actually an employee. No W2. It’s not up to me.


No you're not. However the proper classification for independent content is there for you to understand if really want to use the correct terminology moving forward.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Trippinsticks said:


> No you're not. However the proper classification for independent content is there for you to understand if really want to use the correct terminology moving forward.


I really don’t care what you call me. I self identify. If I use the wrong terminology you can suck it up and move on.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Trippinsticks said:


> No you're not. However the proper classification for *independent content* is there for you to understand if really want to use the correct terminology moving forward.


What “independent content”?

If you want to be understood, I’d recommend you “use the correct terminology moving forward,” if I wanted to sound like a middle-management automaton.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Nowadays not even part time, I turn the app on my commute home, I used to pickup 2 or 3 passengers per week heading my way.
But now the offers are insulting, haven’t accepted a passenger for a few months.
I turn on the app to be shocked and amused these days.


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

HonoluluHoku said:


> What “independent content”?
> 
> If you want to be understood, I’d recommend you “use the correct terminology moving forward,” if I wanted to sound like a middle-management automaton.


Hey look everybody, ol' skippy has pointed out a simple text to speech error. Please give him a hand, he deserves recognition.

Matter of fact you deserve a trophy for that.









Sorry I couldn't give you a metal to hang around your neck.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Trippinsticks said:


> Sorry I couldn't give you a metal to hang around your neck.


Which metal? Iron or copper?


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Which metal? Iron or copper?


 I have to throw you back in I wasn't fishing for you. Lol.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Trippinsticks said:


> Yes but full-time refers to as an employee status. Which a contractor is not. If you want to call a contractor full-time, the proper explanation would be "1 FTE."
> 
> Full-time equivalent (FTE) is the proper classification for a independent contractor who works full-time.


Are you one of those people who would turn down a blow because technically it's sucking?


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Trippinsticks said:


> Please give him


Who’s “him”?


----------



## The Justice League (2 mo ago)

Trippinsticks said:


> The proper label for what your describing as an independent contractor would be "0.5 FTE." If you work more than 30 hours, then the 0.5 turns into a solid 1.


Who cares?

We all realize the thrust of the OP's questionnaire.


----------



## The Justice League (2 mo ago)

Trippinsticks said:


> Hey look everybody, ol' skippy has pointed out a simple text to speech error. Please give him a hand, he deserves recognition.
> 
> Matter of fact you deserve a trophy for that.
> View attachment 686248
> ...


Ha Ha!

Denigrating others over terminology definitions 

while insulting posters calling out your spelling errors.

Yu funy.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The Justice League said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Denigrating others over terminology definitions
> 
> ...


That’s the sad part, he’s not. Lol


----------

